# pain from G-tube



## ggparker14 (Jan 13, 2014)

Can anyone please help me with a diagnosis code for pain from a G-tube? The patient is s/p 3 week tube placement 

Thank you for any help.


----------



## knorris67 (Jan 13, 2014)

Take a look at 536.40.  I found it in the index under complication due to presence of Gastrostomy.  I will say this code is unspecified.  If it is documented there is an infection or some other reason for the pain involving the tube you can be more specific with surrounding codes.


----------



## sheardmd (Jan 13, 2014)

I use 536.49 for post-op g-tube pain.


----------

